# برنامه نویسی میکروکنترلر (MicroController) ها و MicroProcessor ها > برنامه نویسی سیستم های Embeded >  کار با tablet

## elham77e

سلام.میخوام رو tablet کار کنم.با 3تا windows میشه کار کرد:windows XP, windows CE,windows Embedded.حالا میخوام بدونم یکapplication برنامه, exe رو کدام ویندوز بهتر است؟CEیا Embedded؟XP نمیخوام

----------

